# Circle of fifths - in 12 pages



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Figured this is about my speed - 12 pages long. Picked one up today for my weekend study

The Chord Wheel: The Ultimate Tool for All Musicians: Fleser, Jim: 0133588799315: Books - Amazon.ca


----------

